# @%!&#@ Ny



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought a used Taurus 92 almost a month ago on September 4th. That same day I brought my paperwork to the county pistol permit office to file an amendment to my license - as we're required to do here in NY before we can take possession of a new handgun. When I bought my last gun, the paperwork took 4 days to get back to me.

After 3 weeks, I called up there to make sure the paperwork didn't get lost or anything like that. The nice lady at the county told me my paperwork was sent to the judge (who has to sign off on it) and he hasn't signed it yet - and he only signs these things once a week, so don't expect it right away. 

The part that bugs me is that bought this gun to compete in a league that starts this Wednesday. So even if I get the paperwork in time, I won't have a chance to practice with it before the league starts. 

You've got to love it when someone with some discretionary authority takes the opportunity to show how important they are. :smt076


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't have to live in NY ya know :buttkick:.....There is a free country out here in the rest of the world.
Took a little road trip today to see the fall colors in my state. I brought my trusty *legal* Para LTC 45 tucked in to my belt just in case. There is still a little bit of room left here for you to move :smt083


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> You don't have to live in NY ya know :buttkick:.....There is a free country out here in the rest of the world.
> Took a little road trip today to see the fall colors in my state. I brought my trusty *legal* Para LTC 45 tucked in to my belt just in case. There is still a little bit of room left here for you to move :smt083


Yes sir, you are correct. I just finally moved out of the anti-gun state of Illinois to Colorado. What a beautiful state this is...

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo,
The next three weeks are gonna be the best time to view the colors up high so get out and see some country if you can. You should be able to apply for your CCL pretty quickly too.:smt023


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

texas is down here too if you want to get away from the snow.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Heck move to a more gun friendly county in New York Even (2 days for my last reciepts here). Course everything is relative and i am sure paterson is getting hives at "gun friendly" and "New York" in the same sentence.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> BeefyBeefo,
> The next three weeks are gonna be the best time to view the colors up high so get out and see some country if you can. You should be able to apply for your CCL pretty quickly too.:smt023


I will be seeing as much as I possibly can in the midst of going through the job application process for law enforcement here. I will be applying for my CCL immediately following my taking a CCW course. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I hear these horror stories about what some people have to do to get their guns and it makes me love my old Kentucky Home even more. You can get as many as you can afford at a time and not wait for nothing but traffic to get your guns home.:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hey Kev I have an idea, quit your job, pack up all your belongings, leave your comfort zone and journey off into the great unknown, I'm thinking about doing the same thing myself. :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You can get as many as you can afford at a time and not wait for nothing but traffic to get your guns home.:smt1099


+1 :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Hey Kev I have an idea, quit your job, pack up all your belongings, leave your comfort zone and journey off into the great unknown, I'm thinking about doing the same thing myself. :smt023


I did just that years ago. I moved about the country a little then ended up where I am now. It's a little scary at first but when you find that place that is to be your home you will be thankful for the journey. I was a city kid all my life then and now I'm a hillbilly..heh. Nice to have my own personal shooting range though:smt023 And the people are a lot like me. work hard for what they got and they are in no hurry to give it up to anyone. I am not saying head for the country or anything like that but, a change of scenery does wonders for ones sense of independence sometimes. I can't even imagine being where I was.

Of course being able to go to a gun store and being able to only be limited by your bank account is a nice feeling.:smt033


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Hey Kev I have an idea, quit your job, pack up all your belongings, leave your comfort zone and journey off into the great unknown, I'm thinking about doing the same thing myself. :smt023


The thought has occurred to me, but the wife and an almost 2 year old have slowed me down a bit over the past few years. I've got a brother down in the Tampa area and a friend down in the Keys who have both been working on me to head down south. The thought is starting to get more and more appealing - especially with winter approaching.

Its too bad... Where I live in the Hudson Valley, if I head south for an hour I can go to NYC for the day and if I head north, I've got the Catskill and Adirondack state parks. Its a beautiful area. But in a county with a Republican legislature, a Republican Sheriff, a Republican State Senate and up until the last election a Republican Governor for 12 years, were still one of the most anti gun places around.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> texas is down here too if you want to get away from the snow.


+1 on getting away from the snow....12 months of golf, motorcycles, and shooting...(not necessarily in that order) :smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

kev74 said:


> The thought has occurred to me, but the wife and an almost 2 year old have slowed me down a bit over the past few years. I've got a brother down in the Tampa area and a friend down in the Keys who have both been working on me to head down south. The thought is starting to get more and more appealing - especially with winter approaching.
> 
> Its too bad... Where I live in the Hudson Valley, if I head south for an hour I can go to NYC for the day and if I head north, I've got the Catskill and Adirondack state parks. Its a beautiful area. But in a county with a Republican legislature, a Republican Sheriff, a Republican State Senate and up until the last election a Republican Governor for 12 years, were still one of the most anti gun places around.


The wife and I have actually discussed moving to another state as well for several reasons, not necessarily because of guns but if we do decide to make that monstrous move it might as well be to a gun friendly state. :mrgreen:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

kev74 said:


> ..
> Its too bad... Where I live in the Hudson Valley, if I head south for an hour I can go to NYC for the day and if I head north, I've got the Catskill and Adirondack state parks. Its a beautiful area. But in a county with a Republican legislature, a Republican Sheriff, a Republican State Senate and up until the last election a Republican Governor for 12 years, were still one of the most anti gun places around.


I was just out your way a couple of weeks ago Kev. I've been working on a project in Tannersville for a year or so and have to stop in now and then. The scenery there is certainly beautiful. I'd rather bring sense to NY than leave NY to find sensible gun laws.

Enjoy the fall leaves to come. I'd imagine that I'd miss it in the land of eternal summer...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

MLB said:


> I'd rather bring sense to NY than leave NY to find sensible gun laws.


Have fun with that. :numbchuck::smt083:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Have fun with that. :numbchuck::smt083:watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


Here in NY its more like :smtmoe


----------

